

Facebook Abandoning HTML5 to Speed Up iOS App - briandear
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/27/facebook-abandoning-html5-to-speed-up-ios-app/

======
mtgx
This is coming out just after Google unveiled their Google+ native app for
Android tablets and the iPad. Competition is good.

